# Engine swap now wont fire



## Tyghttadef (May 11, 2016)

I just did a engine swap on a 2001 nissan maxima se and now it wont start...cranks strong but no start....there is no fire at all...ive changed the crank shaft and cam sensors and still nothing...ive grounded the crap out of it but still nothing ..i also dont smell any gas....there is a messed up wire to the o2 heated sensor on the back of the engines exhaust. ..im lost..any help will be awesome..ive already put way to much money into it..got a new torque converter to and noticed even in park the axles still spin?


----------



## Tyghttadef (May 11, 2016)

Anybody???


----------

